# Sinking A destroyer



## Navy_Blue (3 Dec 2007)

Sinking a Destroyer is on the History Channel in ten minuets  ;D  

As far as I know its about the HMCS Huron.


----------



## 241 (3 Dec 2007)

Yeah thats what it is saw the last 15 minutes of it this afternoon


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (3 Dec 2007)

It was cool seeing what our navy could do.


----------



## Navy_Blue (4 Dec 2007)

When the guns, missiles and radars work.  The 57mm jammed (shocking), the Sea Sparrow missfired, and the CWIS couldn't lock on (not suprising because of the size).  The public sees stuff like that and gain so much more respect for us <---insert sarcasm here.  We understand it is a fact of life and most times can be rectified quickly.  The public just thinks of the negatives, kind of how they think of our subs.  

The telemetric Sea Sparrow was very cool though  ;D.  Was it a lucky shot or did it know to hit the mag??


----------

